# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Just Awful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got 5 of these for free and I'm still rating the value at 1. The first thing I did was smell the unlit cigar. It smells awful. Very floral/chemic...

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Just Awful


----------

